# Netbeans / Configuration Files



## RaoulDuke (5. Jul 2006)

Hallo,

Netbeans hat in dieser Projektansicht auf der linken Seite unter dem Projekt einen Ordner "Configuration Files" wo auch diverse Configurationsfiles angezeigt werden (z.B. web.xml, struts-config.xml, etc). Wie krig ich denn wohl meine eigenen Konfiguratiosdateien in dem Projekt auch dort angezeigt? Es würde irgendwie Sinn machen wenn da nicht nur die paar Konfigurationsdateien angezeigt würden, die Netbeans dort von alleine reinpackt.


----------



## AlArenal (5. Jul 2006)

Ähm.. einfach mal die Ansicht "Files" statt "Projects" benutzen?


----------



## RaoulDuke (5. Jul 2006)

Darum geht es nicht. Natürlich kann ich meine Konfigurationsdateien sehen wenn ich in die entsprechenden Verzeichnisse gehe. Ich frage mich nur ob man Netbeans nicht dazu bewegen kann diese zusätzlich auch in "Configuration Files" anzuzeigen. Die web.xml wird ja auch zusätzlich zu ihrere Position in WEB-INF noch zusätzlich unter "Configuration Files" angezeigt. Das ist ja eigentlich ganz nett, weil man so alle Konfigurationsdateien auf einen Blick hat.


----------

